# In what directory should firmware be installed?

## IanV

I am installing a DVB card which requires firmware to be loaded.  Where should I save that firmware so it will be found by the driver?

Ian

----------

## ichbins

depending on your hotplug version.

/lib/firmware or /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware

To find out where you could store the files , just type:

```
equery files hotplug
```

----------

## bunder

Not installation related, moving.

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

----------

## depontius

I just went through this pain, and ended up finding the right location by search, trial, and error: "/lib/firmware"

Now that I try the equery, it appears that the other location should be correct:

```
user@localhost ~ $ equery files hotplug

[ Searching for packages matching hotplug... ]

* Contents of sys-apps/hotplug-20040923-r2:

/etc

/etc/conf.d

/etc/conf.d/usb

/etc/hotplug

/etc/hotplug.d

/etc/hotplug.d/default

/etc/hotplug.d/default/default.hotplug

/etc/hotplug/blacklist

/etc/hotplug/dasd.agent

/etc/hotplug/dasd.permissions

/etc/hotplug/firmware.agent

/etc/hotplug/hotplug.functions

/etc/hotplug/ieee1394.agent

/etc/hotplug/input.agent

/etc/hotplug/input.rc

/etc/hotplug/isapnp.rc

/etc/hotplug/net.agent

/etc/hotplug/pci

/etc/hotplug/pci.agent

/etc/hotplug/pci.rc

/etc/hotplug/pnp.distmap

/etc/hotplug/pnp.rc

/etc/hotplug/scsi.agent

/etc/hotplug/tape.agent

/etc/hotplug/tape.permissions

/etc/hotplug/usb

/etc/hotplug/usb.agent

/etc/hotplug/usb.distmap

/etc/hotplug/usb.handmap

/etc/hotplug/usb.rc

/etc/hotplug/usb.usermap

/etc/init.d

/etc/init.d/hotplug

/usr

/usr/lib

/usr/lib/hotplug

/usr/lib/hotplug/firmware

/usr/share

/usr/share/doc

/usr/share/doc/hotplug-20040923-r2

/usr/share/doc/hotplug-20040923-r2/ChangeLog.bz2

/usr/share/doc/hotplug-20040923-r2/README.bz2

/usr/share/doc/hotplug-20040923-r2/README.modules.bz2

/usr/share/man

/usr/share/man/man8

/usr/share/man/man8/hotplug.8.bz2

/var

/var/run

/var/run/usb

user@localhost ~ $ 

```

I'm now guessing that the correct answer is, "either."

Now that I look a little harder, things get even odder.  When I first ran "equery files hotplug" there were many blank lines interspersed, including all of the lines in "/usr/lib".  So I didn't see the "firmware" line until I cut and pasted it into this post.  Next I decided to ssh into my home system where I'm running my DVB card, (Hauppauge HVR-1600) and discover that I don't even have hotplug installed!  I don't know how the heck that happened, since hotplug is as old as the hills.  I remember a while back being told to unmerge coldplug, but have no idea why hotplug wouldn't be in my home system, if only as part of "system".

This needs further investigation.

----------

## IanV

Thank you for the replies. Sorry about the wrong forum Bunder.  Thanks for correcting it.

I don't seem to have equery on my system so will have to find it on the net.  However, I may have an answer to your situation, Depontius.  I emerged hotplug and got the following messages:

* WARNING: The hotplug init script is now gone (dead and buried).

* WARNING: If you want to load modules for hardware that was already

* WARNING: discovered at boot time, like the old hotplug init script 

* WARNING: did, then emerge the coldplug package and add coldplug to 

* WARNING: a runlevel, e.g. # rc-update add coldplug boot 

* WARNING: All firmware loaded by the hotplug scripts needs to be 

* WARNING: move to the /lib/firmware directory, as the scripts now 

* WARNING: expect it to be in that location.  

* If you still have the file /etc/hotplug/isapnp.rc on your system

* please delete it by hand, the file /etc/hotplug/pnp.rc supercedes it.

I have now created the /lib/firmware directory and will try with the firmware in that.

Thanks for your help.

Ian

----------

## depontius

That's odd, because I seem to remember coldplug going away, and remember unmerging it.  I don't remember hotplug going away.  My work deskside still has it, but I should check if it's being run.  I should also check the work laptop, and my other computers here at home, for that matter.

----------

## IanV

Still on the original topic, I have used Make Menuconfig and selected Device Drivers>Multimedia Devices>Video capture adapters where I understand I need the Conexant 2388x (bt878  successot) support.  This has M against it indicating that it is modularized.  I would like to load this module manually to test the card.  How do I find the name of the module which has been created to use with modprobe?

Ian

----------

## tuam

In menuconfig, select the setting and then "help":

```
CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88:

This is a video4linux driver for Conexant 2388x based

TV cards.

To compile this driver as a module, choose M here: the

module will be called cx8800
```

FF,

Daniel

----------

